# Please help!



## Diablo007 (Jun 6, 2016)

This is my first post. I'll keep it as brief as possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Due to injuries I sustained in a car accident, I went on a cycle of steroids in hopes of having the injuries heal faster and completely. I made the huge mistake (out of desperation) of staying on the cycle for a complete year. 

I started to feel sick so I came off the steroids. The sickness turned into intense anxiety levels that never let up. I've never felt anything like it and it lasted over 2 months. It was the closest thing to torture that I've ever experienced. I had my test levels checked and to no one's surprise, my test levels were almost non existent. I was given a script for Andro-Gel and I've been taking it daily for almost 2 months now. 

I don't know if the gel is right for me. I was thinking of doing a PCT session to try to get my natural levels back instead of relying on the gel. I'm 45 years old. If it's still possible for me to "kick start" myself back up, I'd rather go that route than take the gel. I'd also like to eventually go back on a steroid cycle and do it the correct way this time. 

How would I go about doing this? What PCT drugs should I use, what dosages and for how long? After the therapy, would it be possible for my to go on another cycle to help regain the muscle I lost going through what my doctor said was a "steroid withdrawal"?

I fully understand that I made a huge mistake staying on that long. I knew better but the desperation and anguish from my car accident clouded my thinking. I'm paying for my mistakes. I just need some advice. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 6, 2016)

androgel sucks! not sure on the kickstart your normal test but id say you may want to get on TRT supervised by a doctor that can monitor labs and get you back on track..good luck!


----------



## Diablo007 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks. I've also heard that the Andro-Gel is not very effective.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 6, 2016)

I PCT'd back to normal levels after blasting and cruising for 3 years so it can be done, but a lot of it is genetics, etc.  I'm at work now but will try to post up my routine for pct later.


----------



## Diablo007 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you. I really appreciate it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2016)

Steroid withdrawal lolololol your doc needs a refresher on negative feedback loop. What a dick.

Spongy will help you out... but consider getting the injectable or pellets next time. The gel might be ok if you are 90 years old...


----------



## Dex (Jun 7, 2016)

What did your year long cycle consist of?


----------



## Diablo007 (Jun 7, 2016)

I could really use Spongy's help. I'm at a total loss on how to handle my situation.

The gel is not working for me at all. If I have to stay on the therapy, I'll ask my doctor for the injections.


----------



## Diablo007 (Jun 7, 2016)

My cycle consisted of 500 mgs. of test enanthate and 400 mgs of deca a week. I stayed at these levels for a year straight. Not the brightest thing I've ever done but I wanted my injuries to heal quickly and completely. Sad thing is, my injuries aren't totally healed. I messed myself up for nothing. Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Jun 7, 2016)

good luck buddy... I'm curious as to how others have tried to kickstart... I'm guessing a good round of hcg... but after a year on... especially deca (probably the worst one to be on for that long)  I don't know... please keep us updated


----------



## Diablo007 (Jun 9, 2016)

MIKE53ALI, I've decided to buy a kit that contains the chemicals I need to restart my system. It contains HCG, Clomid, Nolvadex and Anastrozole. The recommendations to take it are:

Weeks 1-4: 40mgs Nolvadex daily
Weeks 1-4: 100mgs Clomid daily
Weeks 1-5: 1mg Anastrozole daily
Week 1: 4,500iu HCG daily
Week 2: 3,000iu HCG daily
Week 3: 1,500iu HCG daily.

Hopefully, this will work out for me. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 9, 2016)

Diablo007 said:


> MIKE53ALI, I've decided to buy a kit that contains the chemicals I need to restart my system. It contains HCG, Clomid, Nolvadex and Anastrozole. The recommendations to take it are:
> 
> Weeks 1-4: 40mgs Nolvadex daily
> Weeks 1-4: 100mgs Clomid daily
> ...



idk if your going to need 1mg of dex daily, but you ll see soon enough.  Back off to .5mg ED.  

Thats still a good dose.  otherwise everything else looks good, GL


----------



## Diablo007 (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you. I appreciate your input.


----------



## cameronc (Jun 17, 2016)

The protocol looks good as far as kickstarting it. I have done long bridges with huge cycles in between and blast hcg every 3 months at a 2000iu dose for ten days and see very little as far as not getting balanced back out. Good luck


----------



## Diablo007 (Jun 20, 2016)

cameronc said:


> The protocol looks good as far as kickstarting it. I have done long bridges with huge cycles in between and blast hcg every 3 months at a 2000iu dose for ten days and see very little as far as not getting balanced back out. Good luck




Thanks for your input. I appreciate it.


----------



## Diablo007 (Jun 20, 2016)

cameronc said:


> The protocol looks good as far as kickstarting it. I have done long bridges with huge cycles in between and blast hcg every 3 months at a 2000iu dose for ten days and see very little as far as not getting balanced back out. Good luck




I hope you don't mind me asking but you said that you "2000iu dose for ten days". Is that 2000iu's over ten days or 2000iu's every day for ten days?

I did a stupid thing staying on the steroids for a year straight but I did it out of desperation due to my injuries from a car accident. I went through. and and still going through to a lesser extent, constant and severe anxiety from the withdrawal. I've lost a lot of muscle because of it and I really need to kickstart my own testosterone back into production. Once I do that, I want to go back on and do a sensible cycle this time to regain my lost muscle. Any info you could give me would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------

